Ask HN: How do you get honest feedback on your side projects? - sfilargi
======
usgroup
Ask people to pay for it ...

------
ugisozols
I saw [http://www.ideacheck.io](http://www.ideacheck.io) the other day, so
maybe that can help (I haven't used the service myself).

------
ruslan_talpa
Recently read somewhere, instead of "feedback", ask for "advice", who does not
like to give advice? :)

------
kayhi
Ask potential customers to pay for it and they will often give feedback.

------
runjake
Ask questions in the negative, such as: "What _don 't_ you like about it?"

------
sfilargi
I have tried friends and family but it doesn't work. They are holding back on
their criticism.

~~~
billconan
why not show HN?

~~~
sfilargi
Yeah, "Show HN" is definitely one possibility. But personally didn't have much
luck there, so looking for alternatives.

